# Deep sea fishing in Netherlands



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So it has been a long time since I last posted a report on here so lets get it started...

Turns out the first word "Deep" wasn't very true at all. After the 5 hour bus ride to a port in the Netherlands we ended up on a massive headboat that only took us out 20 mins from the inlet.







Then to top it off we weren't fishing any structure just flat bottom.   Our bait was a monster bag of Sandworms each. Had to be at least a 100 for only 10 bucks. Our poles were shotty and our rigs were triple dropper. The current was ripping and it was quite cold out there despite the sun. Fish catch was said to consist of Cod and Mackeral....well none of those species were caught. The only thing caught was itty bitty flounder.:fishing: And I mean they were small. Most I saw were no larger than 12 inches.  
I caught about a dozen of them before I started to realize that people were keeping them!







All in all I caught a couple dozen of them over 7 hours! I helped out a couple guys I came with when I caught a few that were around 14 inches. The crazy part is the Capt never moved the whole time, even though most on the boat didn't catch a fish!  I did bring my sea sickness pills and offered them to any that wanted. I have never been sick but better safe than sorry. Can't say that for a couple guys that didn't heed my warning.  :--| For as close to shore as we were it got pretty rough at one point with the hard wind. Well overall I was happy to fish in salt water again but very disappointed that we didn't head out very far from port. But as they say...a day fishing beats a day at work anytime! Ciao from Germany!!







Tightlines!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Still haven't lost your touch... put up a killing on those flatties. Good seeing you posting again.. Let's us know when you back and fishing with the A/C.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sweet, good to fill up that freezer


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey bud good to see you posting again. WTG on the flounder. At least you got some pullage and some good eats. I didn't notice but what did you use for bait? Do be a stranger.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Jason, nice report and pics! Obviously 
the folks who were mouthing off have
never fished in Europe! When I went
fishing in Italy and Turkey they kept
fish that were 4" long and fried them
whole. That is the norm there. You
were also 100% correct on the seafood
stores also. Keep on fishing and let
the haters hate.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great read*

Great pics.


----------

